
How directions on the Waze app led to death in Brazil’s favelas - psior
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2015/10/05/how-directions-on-the-waze-app-led-to-death-in-brazils-favelas/
======
trowawee
"How Brazil's poverty, inequality, and intense segregation led to death in
Brazil's favelas."

------
jstanley
Let's not blame Waze for this. The blame lies squarely on the shoulders of the
maniacs who shoot at people just for driving down the street.

